# Schafft mein Mac Mini Tropico 5 wenigstens auf Niedrigste Einstellungen?



## Jonas441 (30. Mai 2014)

Liebe Community, 
ich habe mir gerade das neue Tropico 5 Let's play von Gronkh angeguckt. 
Nun habe ich mich entschlossen mir auch Tropico 5 zukaufen. 
Das Problem ist nur ich weiss nicht ob mein Mac Mini das packt. 
Eine Windows-Partion habe ich auf meinem Mac Mini. 

Mac Mini: Mac mini - Mac mini online kaufen - Apple Store (Deutschland) Der mit 2.5 GHz

Systemanforderunegn: 
Minimalanforderungen 
Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP3/ Windows Vista SP1 
CPU: Core 2 Duo E4400 2.0GHz , Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4800+ 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB 
Grafikkarte: GeForce GT 420 , Intel HD Graphics 4400 Desktop 
Festplattenspeicher: 4 GB 

Empfohlene Systemanforderungen 
Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP3/ Windows Vista SP1 
CPU: Core 2 Quad Q8300 2.5GHz , APU A6-3620 Quad Core 
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB 
Grafikkarte: GeForce GT 545 DDR3 , Radeon HD 5570 1024MB 
Festplattenspeicher: 4 GB

Packt mein Mac Mini die Systemanforderungen?


----------



## lolxd999 (31. Mai 2014)

Jonas441 schrieb:


> Minimalanforderungen: [...]
> Intel HD Graphics 4400 Desktop


 
Der aktuelle Mac Mini in der 2,5 Ghz Variante verfügt laut Apple Website über eine HD 4000, wäre nach den von dir geposteten Anforderungen (min. HD 4*4*00) zu schwach für Tropico 5.

Auf Steam wird für Tropico 5 aber die HD 4*0*00 als Minimum angegeben ( Tropico 5 on Steam )

Nun ist die Frage was stimmt. 

Freilich sind Systemanforderungen aber immer so ne Sache, manche gelten z.B. für 25FPS in niedrigstmöglicher Qualität in niedrigster Auflösung (800x600), andere Hersteller geben die Hardware für z.B. niedrige verbreitete Aufösungen (zb. 1366x766) bei 30 FPS an.

Bei Tropico finde ich leider keinen Hinweis, was denn nun angewand wurde.
Da die HD 4000 aber sogar BF4 mit ~45 FPS packt (auf 1024x768, alles low, kein AA) gehe ich davon aus, dass *Tropico in einer niedrigen Auflösung in niedrigen / niedrigsten  Einstellungen laufen sollte.*

Freilich absolute Garantie kann dir da keiner geben, und ob so noch Spielspaß aufkommt muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Problem ist: Macs sind nicht zum Zocken gemacht.


----------



## Jonas441 (31. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß das Macs nicht zum zocken gedacht sind.
Ich habe ihn mir eigentlich auch nur zum Minecraft zocken gekauft.
Ich habe Battlefield 3 bei Origin kostenlos, weil anfangs gab es ja riesige Probleme mit den Servern von Sim City 5. Da hat uns Origin ein Kostenloses Spiel angeboten und ich habe Battlefield 3 genommen. Hab es gestern auch schon installiert. Läuft flüssig auf niedrigste Einstelleungen. Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch.
Kann man der Website vertrauen, weil es auf der Seite Tropico 5 für ganze 33% günstiger gibt als bei Steam.
Tropico 5 kaufen, Tropic Five Steam Gift Key - MMOGA


----------



## EngelEngelchen (2. Juni 2014)

Ist nicht lieferbar, aber soweit ich weiß ist die Seite okay!



> Ich weiß das Macs nicht zum zocken gedacht sind.
> Ich habe ihn mir eigentlich auch nur zum Minecraft zocken gekauft.


Hä?  Du weißt dass man mit einem Mac nicht zocken kann und hast dir das Ding gekauft um Minecraft zu spielen?


----------

